# Commercial Work



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

How many of you guys are involved in commercial work? What percentage of commercial work do you do verses residential?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I don't do much commercial anymore.

When I was a Sm, and GM for a small company, we were 70 resi, and 30% light commercial.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I don't do too much commercial, too old for that stuff. Used up 7 of my 9 lives almost falling off ladders with commercial.


----------



## Trick1 (Mar 23, 2009)

We service a few commercial clients, but not many. Most ofour workload latley on the heating side is troubleshooting and repair replacement work on hydronics.


----------



## Nascarwc88 (Jun 7, 2009)

100% Commercial. Love it.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

95% Commercial and it dont get any better, i would rather deal with the professional corporate folks than the joe homeowners.


----------



## HVACWalter (Jun 12, 2009)

Our company dies commercial work but I've only been involved in Residential so far. As I get more experience I'll be doing both.


----------



## HVACLADY (Jun 17, 2009)

I am with Nascar, I like delaing with the GC's and owners, homeowners are hard to deal with, schedule and they want to negociate the price once your done. Not all of them, but that has been my experience in the past. I respect the residential guys, they have a lot to deal with.

I love commerical too.


----------



## coolhand (Jun 17, 2009)

*coolhand*

I do about 35% commercial work and the other 65% is residential work. I have experienced price negotiations with both sectors after the job has been completed. The hard part is figuring out who is going to haggle price with you before the contract is completed.


----------



## knothole (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm about 75% residential and 25% commercial.


----------



## sidecarr (Jun 18, 2009)

100% comercial and no ladder racks , work for the factory on chillers


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

About 50-50 here.


----------



## DeepSouth (Jun 18, 2009)

90% commercial.
I only take residential calls for the owners and family of my commercial customers. 

There is just so much $$ to be made in commercial I love it:scooter:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Nathan said:


> How many of you guys are involved in commercial work? What percentage of commercial work do you do verses residential?


The distributor I work for is about 50% commercial. Does that count?


----------



## EBarger (Jun 23, 2009)

*Ed Barger*

My company does about 80% commercial & 20% residential work.


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

about 80 - 20 residental, would really like to do all commercial, so much easyer to deal with.


----------



## EBarger (Jun 23, 2009)

*EBarger*

I work in our Commercial department and only work on commercial projects. I am completely happy with this arrangement and prefer not to deal with home owners as well. The only home owners I like dealing with is those building custom homes. They usually want the best and do not mind paying well to get it.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't done residential in over 15 years.


----------



## airon (Jun 27, 2009)

We are a commercial service contractor 65% HVAC, 30% refrigeration with 5% residential that comes out of our commercial accounts.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I was in a commercial once:001_tongue:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> I was in a commercial once:001_tongue:


Me too.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Me too.


That was you?! Wow, small world:yes:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Mine was back in 2003 or 2004.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Mine was back in 2003 or 2004.


Oh. Mine was almost 15 years ago. Did they put that pancake makeup on you and tell you to exagerate your smile?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

LOL...

Nope. I was cleaning an oil boiler.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Seriously. My son and I did a 30 second spot for my company and they put this powdery makeup on our faces to take the shine from oils off of our faces. Then they told us to over exagerate our smiles because on camera you need to "emote" in order for facial expressions to be seen well. I figured ever since that that was why actors and actresses are always walking around with those huge plastic smiles.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

LOL... No, I didn't have to smile while cleanig the boiler.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I still have a taped copy of that commercial. I should see if I can get it converted to digital.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

We'll be waiting.


----------



## HVACLADY (Jun 17, 2009)

I always make sure I have a signed contract (no haggling on price) on commerical work that way I can file liens if I don't get paid, I have only 1 lien pending in 10 years that has not been paid so far. The banks can not close on the building with a lien at the end of the job. 
Residnetial liens are very hard, there is a lot of prep work prior to beginning any work, ( the agreement has to be signed by the A/C Company and anyone on the title of the home and then registered with the county records before work) I am only familiar with the laws here in Texas. Be careful out there guys on getting paid in this economy, I am hearing a lot of people not getting paid and fighting for thier money. I have had some slow pays but the lien letters usually work to get paid.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

HVACLADY said:


> I always make sure I have a signed contract (no haggling on price) on commerical work that way I can file liens if I don't get paid, I have only 1 lien pending in 10 years that has not been paid so far. The banks can not close on the building with a lien at the end of the job.
> Residnetial liens are very hard, there is a lot of prep work prior to beginning any work, ( the agreement has to be signed by the A/C Company and anyone on the title of the home and then registered with the county records before work) I am only familiar with the laws here in Texas. Be careful out there guys on getting paid in this economy, I am hearing a lot of people not getting paid and fighting for thier money. I have had some slow pays but the lien letters usually work to get paid.


 Sorry to hear that and thanks for the tip.


----------



## liamazael (Aug 19, 2009)

Commercial is brings in alot more money. Although more headaches too.


----------



## HVACLADY (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, it is more headaches but there is a better chance of making a higher profit margin. I like sending my guys to the same places everyday so we don't pay more travel time and gas like on residential. I have only lost on 2 jobs in 10 years in commercial, labor ate us up on those 2. You never know anything for sure in this business. LOL 
It has been a lot more competative lately in this economy, some mechanical companies are bidding real low and breaking even or even losing just to cash flow. It will catch up with you eventually by doing that.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, the profit margins on commercial work are decreasing as more and more RNC companies bid commercial work in an attempt to stay in business.


----------



## HVACLADY (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, that is what I said earlier in my email, I am seeing it more and more, the only thing that is keeping us going is the relationships we had with some of our GC's that we have been working with for years and they appreciate our quality and are not willing to work for cheap either. I have 3 assisted living centers on my books, (not ready for the HVAC yet) just started another church this month, (all new contruction ) (my 4th church this year....) and several remodels, 2 Texacos, ets. These are all connections we have had over the years. Hopefully it will keep us going for another 8-9 months, then we will see where the economy is going from there. I have about 15 monthly service contracts that help bring a little in.


----------



## Saxon (Sep 2, 2009)

90 % commercial, I have begun to break into the resi service field over the last several years.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i use ladders all the time, get on top of cooling towers or the chiller itself, have some towers down in a hole, need a ladder for that, need a ladder just to reach the drives on the new stuff!
i hate ladders
you lucky bastard!:laughing:



sidecarr said:


> 100% comercial and no ladder racks , work for the factory on chillers


----------



## norelationtojtt (Sep 12, 2012)

I also do about 90% commercial. The only residential I do is for my commercial customers. And I agree about the liens, can't be too careful in this business. 

How do you usually get your business? Personal website, phone book, social media outlets, contractor directories? Just curious! I'm an avid fan of all in order to gain visbility but am wondering where most people see success.


----------

